
If you want to level up as an engineer, read the code. All of it - kumaranvpl
https://medium.com/@mrjoelkemp/a-single-action-that-will-level-you-up-as-a-software-engineer-d5cd2d0e4787
======
ice109
in other news: if you want to lose weight run miles. all of them.

